# Beta Bug am Hexendoktor?!



## msmaegges (23. April 2012)

Wie so viele habe ich alle Klassen angespielt und bin bisher beim Monk und Hexendoktor "hängen" geblieben! Beide spielen sich für mich einzigartig.

Leider habe ich aber das Gefühl das der Hexendoktor einen Bug hat. Sobald man die erste Fertigkeit erhält (die für den rechten Mausklick, in diesem Fall die Umklammerung der Toten) kann, nachdem man keine Resource (Mana) bzw. während der Abklingzeit der Umklammerung der Toten, kein Nahkampfangriff ausgeführt werden!? Aus welchem Grund hat der Typ dann eine Nahkampfwaffe?

Es heißt doch, sobald keine Resource mehr zur Verfügung steht geht die Fähigkeit in den Nahkampf über. Gilt das nur wenn kein Mana mehr da ist oder sollte es nicht auch während der Abklingzeit möglich sein in den Nahkampf (mit der Nahkampfwaffe) zu gehen? Bei den anderen Klassen geht das wohl so?!
Vielleicht hat ja einer ne Antwort drauf.

Danke Vorab.


----------



## Davatar (23. April 2012)

Nahkampfangriffe kann man doch eh nicht ausführen oder? Meinst Du dieses Blasrohr, das er da benutzt? Also ich konnte immer die Umklammerung der Toten nutzen und danach Pfeile im Blasrohr abschiessen. Die Waffe dient, so wie ich das gesehn hab, eigentlich nur dazu, damit er an die Stats kommt.

Was mich aber interessieren würd: Gib mir doch bitte Bescheid, wenn Du bei diesen Wurfspinnendingens angekommen bist, also diese Teile, die aus soner Urne rauskommen. Wenn ich die schmeisse friert bei mir das Bild für ein paar Sekunden ein. Drum hab ich letztendlich diese Fähigkeit ausgelassen. Ist das bei Dir auch so?


----------



## Demonsoul (23. April 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Was mich aber interessieren würd: Gib mir doch bitte Bescheid, wenn Du bei diesen Wurfspinnendingens angekommen bist, also diese Teile, die aus soner Urne rauskommen. Wenn ich die schmeisse friert bei mir das Bild für ein paar Sekunden ein. Drum hab ich letztendlich diese Fähigkeit ausgelassen. Ist das bei Dir auch so?



Kann ich so bestätigen, dachte schon es liegt an meinem Rechner. Bin dann auch zurück zu der normalen Attacke gewechselt.


----------



## Chmul29 (23. April 2012)

Hatte kein Problem mit den Spinnen (und das bei meiner 7 Jahre alten Gurke). 

Fand eigentlich auch den Hexendok ganz spannend - irgendwie kreativere Angriffsmöglichkeiten als nur so´n Zschschschsch aus´m Zauberstab. Aber ich glaub, auf Dauer geht mir das mit dem ganzen Viehzeugs auf den Senkel ........... da haste eh schon zig Skelette oder sonstwas um Dich rum, und dann kommt noch das ganze Gekrabbel dazu ....... kriegste ja Augenpickel .......


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. April 2012)

Der Pfeil kostet doch nur 5 Mana oder? Soviel regeneriert sich doch praktisch immer. nimm Zauberer, Spiel bis zu den kugeln die 35% mana kosten und du wirst sehen, das du wenn du oom bist auf die Waffe zugreifst


----------

